

“These idiots are paying me to learn new skills” - berzniz
http://berzniz.com/post/112910477641/a-bunch-of-idiots-are-paying-me-to-learn-new

======
gamechangr
Are you saying.. "* I’m just kidding of course. They’re not idiots, but it
makes it sound much better."

so that you can trick the "idiots" into thinking they aren't idiots, and thus
continue to pay you?

~~~
berzniz
I actually work for people who I consider to be good friends. It's just
something I tell people of how this industry works and why it's an awesome
job.

~~~
gamechangr
I figured as much, most of us do. Nothing like a portable skill set in high
demand.

